# Curly Boy!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that curly coat! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the curls as well....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh my!! He is really curly! I think its adorable!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww! So cute! I love his color! So I guess that is Jack to the left in your signature?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Aww! So cute! I love his color! So I guess that is Jack to the left in your signature?


No that's Spice, my girl at the bridge, the one on the top is Peanut


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Jack, that's a fine looking coat you got there!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

No I mean the fuzzy butts signature! Lol!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> No I mean the fuzzy butts signature! Lol!


Oh...LOL, yes he is on the left, sorry









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love his curly coat and my Beau's is alot like that. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful coat! Champ's back is a bit curly as well.


----------

